# cherry or crystal red?



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

is this a cherry shrimp or a crystal red, or can one tell? also, does it look like she might be pregnant, or are they this shape by nature
thanks


edit: nevermind it's a cherry, just looked it up, pregnancy question remains though


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

cherry


----------



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

if you see her with eggs under tail then ya she is


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks like a cherry to me


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

thats a cherry for sure


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

on a side note, in my 10 gallon, in which there was an amano shrimp for a bit that i assume died, there are these teeaaaannnnyy tiiiinnny little things crawling in the java moss, about the size of a pinhead, could these be shrimp babies? if not, what are they?
thanks


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

well look closely newborn shrimp are VERY small, if not you could have some sort of water mite, ive had both ; )


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

how small is very small, these are miniscule. how bad are water mites?


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

they also don't particularly look like shrimp, do newborn shrimp look like shrimp? or little dots...


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

You might have seed shrimp. They are like little crabs and are round. Cherries are born looking like shrimp as they have no larval stage.


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

what are seed shrimp?


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Little annoying buggers, Search up seed shrimps. Of you may have cyclops


If you boil your Cherry it will turn like a CRS do you know that?. couple of mines got cooked by my Metal Halide in water


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> If you boil your Cherry it will turn like a CRS do you know that?. couple of mines got cooked by my Metal Halide in water


haha omg, yes cooked shrimp turns white lol I hope on ones trying to turn their cherries to in CRS purposely


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

lol those are definitely cherries though.... 

Cooking cherries... that reminds me... I had a friend who 'intends' to but high grade CRS to cook an asian thai cuisine Tom-Yam... That must be one heck of an expensive dish !!lol


----------

